# Boy Haircuts.........................................!



## jacknjill526 (Aug 11, 2008)

hi everyone,

i've been searching through the grooming subforum for pictures of boys' haircuts... there are a _zillion_ cute girl cuts! :wub: but not so many boy cuts  Benzi has a full coat (which isn't quite floor length anymore due to breakage, since my brushing technique stinks :brownbag: ). I want to cut his hair for a few reasons, the main one being that the grooming sessions can be long for him... he gets tired, flops down, and gives me this look that says "how much longer mommy????". i'm not a pro, but it's become pretty relaxing for me to groom him. He's a good boy though, and tolerates it without giving me too much trouble (if the session gets reallyyyy long, he'll refuse to stand back up  ).

we're definitely keeping his topknot, and i want his face and beard to stay long(ish). i also want to keep his tail long... but im not sure what to do with everything in between :rofl: could ya'll give us some suggestions? pics would be very appreciated!!!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Here's my original cut we did on Jax when his hair was almost to the ground

Jax Cut

We based it off of Jackie's Soda's cut

Soda Cut

It was definitely A LOT easier to brush and keep up and was a good place to start since I was super attached to his hair.

Jax is getting groomed right now, so if I like it when he's finished I'll post some pics. But we're getting A LOT cut this time....

Edit to add:

And Here's Peeps!  Another fabulous Jackie puppy cut!
Peeps Cut


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

LOL Mandy, I saw the title and was all ready to answer, opened the thread...and ta da! Love it! Thanks for bragging on the boys. 

Anywho, you see Soda and Roo. Soda's cut is a bit fuller and carefully scissored. Roo still has his puppy face and not all of his adult coat so I left it more puppy-ish. I prefer a longer puppy cut.

Look at Mom2Bijou's Benjamin...he has a really cute little boy cut that is shorter and no top knot.


----------



## jacknjill526 (Aug 11, 2008)

thanks so much for your replies!!! i love jax's body cut. it looks a lot more manageable than what benzi has now. the "embarrassing" photo of soda is hilarious, and his haircut looks beautiful. im saving all of these pictures to show the groomer! ***everytime my babies get a haircut, its SUCH A BIG DEAL!!!*** i never realized that until i owned a malt!!! :wub:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

mass and mini are in my siggy. =]


----------



## jacknjill526 (Aug 11, 2008)

work is slow right now... so i can check up on this thread  

i looked up mom2bijou's benjamin, and i remembered thinking her babies haircuts were adorable whenever i saw her pictures posted. I really like benjamin's hair too, but benzi's scalp isn't really "full" so i think cutting off his top knot might make him look kinda bald :biggrin: . 

a few minutes before you posted, i saved a picture of your siggy, carrie :biggrin: i think your babies are beautiful, with the hair to match! i really like mini's head, but my husband is afraid it may be too girly for him. their haircuts are definitely on my list though!


----------

